

Cereal – A C++11 library for serialization - nagriar
http://uscilab.github.io/cereal/index.html

======
azoth_
I'm one of the co-developers of cereal. cereal is a serialization library much
like Boost serialization, but written in modern C++ (C++11) with an emphasis
on being easy to extend. It currently supports binary, XML, and JSON
serialization and works with GCC 4.7.3, clang 3.3, or MSVC 2013 (or newer).
cereal natively supports pretty much everything in the standard library, so
getting started with it is fairly easy. If you have been using Boost and want
to give it a try, in many cases you can do so by only changing a few lines of
code.

The full release notes can be found on GitHub.

[https://github.com/USCiLab/cereal/releases/tag/v1.0.0](https://github.com/USCiLab/cereal/releases/tag/v1.0.0)

